# Freenas on x58. wont boot with other media than windows



## Tha pac (Jan 5, 2019)

I have this nice gigabyte Mb with an Xeon l5640

GA-EX58-UD4P

I want to use it for freenas, but i cant for the life of me get it to boot from a USB og SSD/HDD with freenas og any other linux based operating system

As soon i put a usb in with any form of linux it post but only to the memory count, when i try with a win10 usb it works fine.

I have tried booting from a CD, and then i can boot the installer up, but as soon i get the installation started it freeezes. And because i has written something on the USB it wont boot past the memory counter. And empty USB storage device isn´t a problem and it boots fine into windows with that.

I have tried with regular linux, unraid and freenas, and it wont work.

Any suggestions on how i might make it work

Any help is apriciated


----------



## kastriot (Jan 5, 2019)

https://forum.level1techs.com/t/x58-freenas-boot-issue-gpt/134756


----------



## Tha pac (Jan 5, 2019)

i have seen that, but its not entirely the same problem i have, but thanks anyway


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Tha pac said:


> i have seen that, but its not entirely the same problem i have, but thanks anyway



Try here
https://forums.freenas.org/index.php


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 11, 2019)

What are you using to write the Freenas image to USB?


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2019)

Have you tried another install of any kind with USB?


----------

